
Were Asimov's Laws Flawed? - ColinWright
https://danielmiessler.com/blog/were-asimovs-laws-bad
======
rbanffy
Asimov's laws are a reasonable starting point, but his own stories about them
and the corner cases he explores makes their failings clear.

Besides, any sufficiently intelligent AI can derive all sorts of rules that
would interfere with the 3 original ones.

~~~
JorgeGT
In fact, lots of Asimov's short stories (I'm thinking of "The Bicentennial Man
and Other Stories") are based on contradictions, limitations and extreme cases
of the Three Laws. In my opinion, the core motive all of them share is
precisely how a true AI can't be really governed by strict objective laws,
having instead to resort to emotion and moral judgement like we humans do.

